# Regentonnen Filter selbstgebaut



## willi1954 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

möcht euch heute mal mein Filterprojekt vorstellen. Hatte ein paar Jahre einen Oase Biotec18 in Benutzung, aber durch einige Erweiterungen am Teich wurde der einfach zu klein.
Habe nun eine bessere Vorfilterung durch ein 200µm Spaltsieb von Bofitec.

Die sich daran anschliessenden Tonnen (Graf 400L) mussten auf ca 40cm abgesenkt werden, um nicht unnötig hoch zu pumpen.
Leider war es nicht mehr möglich , das Filter in Schwerkraft zu aufzubauen, was in jedem Fall die bessere Lösung ist.
Tonne 1 ist herkömmlich mit Bürsten bestückt. Trotz des schon recht guten Vorfilters setzen sich dort immernoch Reste ab, deshalb denke ich ist es gerechtfertigt.

Tonne 2 beinhaltet ca 150l __ Hel-X 17mm, welches durch mehrere Luftausströmer in Schwebe gebracht wird. 

Tonne 3 habe ich herkömmlich mit Japanmatten bestückt. 

Die Verrohrung der Tonnen erfolgte mit 100'er HT Rohr, nur da wo geklebt werden musste, kam KG zur Anwendung.

Der Filter ist jetzt 2 Wochen in Betrieb. Über das weitere Resultat werde ich berichten.

Was mich noch intressiert, macht es Sinn, in die letze Kammer zu den Japanmatten ein paar kleine Ausströmer zu packen oder besser nicht? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?

LG Willi


----------



## koifischfan (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regentonnen Filter selbstgebaut*

Ich würde den Inhalt der Tonne 2 und 3 tauschen.


----------



## willi1954 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regentonnen Filter selbstgebaut*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ich würde den Inhalt der Tonne 2 und 3 tauschen.



und warum? Tonne 3 erfüllt meines Erachtens eine Art Feinfilterung.


----------



## koifischfan (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regentonnen Filter selbstgebaut*

Genau. Und diese soll die Bioabteilung schützen.


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regentonnen Filter selbstgebaut*

Hallo
Na ich würd sagen es ist beides richtig !
Also es kommt darauf an was für ne Matten es sind ? Sind es sehr feine Matten dann nach dem __ HEL-X , ansonsten bei gröberen Matten eher vor dem HEL-X als "Vorfilterung" zum Schutz der Bio-abteilung !
LG Andre
Da hab ich´s doch vergessen 
Sehr schöner Filterkomplex in seiner Art !


----------



## Joerg (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regentonnen Filter selbstgebaut*

Hi Willi ,
der sieht toll aus und die Reihenfolge passt so schon.
Nach dem bewegten __ Hel-X sollte sich der Mulm noch im Filter absetzen können. Die Matten also nicht belüften.
Alternativ denkbar wäre auch, Hel-X ruhend und dann die Matten belüften.

Aus dem CS kommt noch eine Menge an feinen Schmutzteilchen, die könnten sich dann im ruhenden Hel-X absetzen. Dort könnten sie dann einfach rausgeholt werden.


----------



## willi1954 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regentonnen Filter selbstgebaut*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Willi ,
> der sieht toll aus und die Reihenfolge passt so schon.
> Nach dem bewegten __ Hel-X sollte sich der Mulm noch im Filter absetzen können. Die Matten also nicht belüften.
> .


Ja, danke
ich hatte gedacht, das sich ja in den Strukturen der Japanmatte auch Bakterien ansiedeln, deshalb dachte ich geringe Luftzufuhr.
Auf jeden Fall filtern die Matten schon jede Menge Mulm aus dem Wasser.

Na, erstmal einlaufen lassen, und dann weitersehen. 

LG Willi


----------



## pyro (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regentonnen Filter selbstgebaut*

Eine Frage zur letzten Tonne: Wie hast Du die Japanmatten befestigt? Sind die in die Tonne reingeklemmt oder irgendwie befestigt?
Hast Du die Matten exakt passend für die Wanne ausgeschnitten oder hast Du aussen an der Wannenwand auch ein bisschen Luft?


----------



## willi1954 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regentonnen Filter selbstgebaut*

Die Matten haben wir aus Zuschnitten 75 x 50 (lieferbar hier ) hergestellt.
Die Höhe der Medienauflage wurde soweit angepasst, das die Matten dort aufliegen. Die Breite haben wir dann an die Geometrie der Tonne angepasst, also leicht keilförmig zugeschnitten. So entstand auch der wenigste Abfall, und die Abschnittenden wurden gleichzeitig zu Stegen genutzt.
Also die Matten liegen relativ gut an den Tonnenwänden an.

LG Willi


----------



## willi1954 (14. Juli 2014)

Moin

mal ein kleines Update zu meinem Filterprojekt. Inzwischen habe ich die Japanmatten gegen
200Liter __ Hel-X Schwimmend getauscht. Das Hel-x dient in diesem Fall der Feinfilterung.
Da mir aufgefallen ist, das vorher doch immer einiges an Mulm aus dem Filter in den anschliessenden
Bachlauf gelangt ist, habe ich im Frühjahr den Bachlauf in einen kleinen Absetzteich umgebaut.
 

Das Becken hat umlaufend einen Rand von ca 30cm Tiefe, in der Mitte 90cm. Bodensubstrat lehmiger Füllsand (ca 10cm).
Nach der Fertigstellung im April wurde das Becken bepflanzt, 3 Seerosen, UW Pflanzen (__ Laichkraut und __ Wasserpest)
einige Randpflanzen. 
Wie man sieht, danken es die Pflanzen mit einem enormen Wachstum im Vergleich zum Hauptteich, und das Wasser kommt ziemlich
sauber in den Restbachlauf.
Maße des Beckens ca 5m x 2m.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Willi, sehr schön.
Wenn Du Fadenalgen im großen Teich hast, dann siedle sie im kleinen leicht zu reinigenden Zwischenteich an.
Somit idt dann die letzt Filterstufe der Pflanzen/Fadenalgenfilter.
Hat bei mir und einigen anderen Tadellos funktioniert und der Hauptteich war Algenfrei.


----------



## Sandmann08297 (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,

hab mal ne Frage zum Aufbau. Habe meinen Tonnen ähnlich aufgebaut.
1. Bürsten
2. Grobe und mittelgrobe Matten
3. Helix bewegt

Zur dritten. Ist das eher unzweckmäßig oder so in Ordnung?

Da soll mal einer durchblicken ......


----------



## Sandmann08297 (24. Juli 2014)

ich nochmal, also es wird jetzt nicht bewegt durch irgendwelche sprudelsteine oder so.
Sondern habe ich jetzt einen LH installiert. Der bringt die Sache durchgängig leicht in Bewegung.


----------

